# Creating a doorway arch.



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to convert a simple square-to-the-ceiling room connection to a gentle arch. What type of technique is commonly used to create the "curve" on the bottom of the opening? (The underside of the top, that is.)


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Crea...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Take a look through these sites.

You can do it from scratch if you're a competent finish carpenter, but you will probably end up with a mess if you're new to carpentry....:whistling2:

J


----------



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Jay. Cool link. I'm not a "competent finish carpenter", but what I lack in experience, I make up for with passion. :wink:


----------



## Crown Molding Ken (Jul 19, 2008)

*Archway-100*

Hi Artie2,

I've created a few of those archways, the kind you simply build around an existing opening. I'm sory I don't have any DIY photos up yet on building them (I lost most of them in the great MAC hard drive crash of 2006), but I could expedite that if you're really interested. Take a look at these archways Archway-100, Archway-101 and Archway-102.

There is also a great company you might find interesting www.Arch-Rite.com. I've never bought any of their products, but the stuff on their website looks pretty great.

If you need any more help, just ask.

Cheers, Ken


----------



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great links Ken. Especially the Arch-Rite one. Had some nice videos.

Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Here is another arch system: http://www.easy-arch.com/


----------

